# Fabic term



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Does anyone remember the term "double plaid"?

I think that's what I'm looking for....

Mon


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

You mean tartan plaid?


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

That COULD be it. Tried searching for the term double plaid and found strange things but no description. Did find this:

"All tartans are plaid, but, not all plaids are tartan.

To keep things simple, I'm just going to stick to the basics and try not to overwhelm you with too much technical detail. All plaids and tartans are comprised of stripes (in varying sizes and colors) that meet at a 90-degree angle. We start heading into 'tartan' territory by looking at the geometry on the pattern. With most every tartan, the pattern on the stripes running vertically is exactly duplicated on the horizontal axis too. Basically, this matching pattern in both directions will create a grid. The warp and weft threads are then woven in a two-over-two "twill" pattern. When looking at a simple plaid, you'll notice that the stripes &#8212; either in color, size, or pattern &#8212; are not the same in both directions."

That's probably as good as it's going to get!

Mon


----------



## newcolorado (Jan 31, 2012)

I jave never heard term double plaid. I think double plaid be two or more stripes/limes set at odd spacing so have more sizes of squares.

Say two strips 1/4 inch apart and repeated ever inch. Both up and down and across. You get double plaid. 

This is my guess.


----------

